# SEO Toolbars - Recommendations



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody use SEO toolbars such as Alexa or Firefox Extension? I came across one for Google Chrome that has a tremendous amount of data called SEO Quake There is also a Firefox version of that one as well.

Here is the Alexa Toolbar. Gives out some good data. http://www.alexa.com/toolbar?utm_source=top-nav&utm_medium=www&utm_campaign=toolbar


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

You believe in voodoo? No.

Then forget about SEO.

By the time someone thinks they have things figured out the search engines have changed their algorithms. Plus: most of them do human ranking now to tweak results.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> You believe in voodoo? No.
> 
> Then forget about SEO.
> 
> By the time someone thinks they have things figured out the search engines have changed their algorithms. Plus: most of them do human ranking now to tweak results.


I am curious as to the human ranking. How are these people tweaking the results?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been playing with SEO Quake for the past week. I need to learn more about SEO.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I've been playing with SEO Quake for the past week. I need to learn more about SEO.


I just added it the other day and it has a ton of info, more than any other I have tried in the past.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am curious as to the human ranking. How are these people tweaking the results?


I'll dig up the article for you. Google employs people to adjust pageranks they think are wrong from their automatic algorithm.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I've been playing with SEO Quake for the past week. I need to learn more about SEO.


In terms of ranking on search engines alone, there is no magic. It all comes down to a few variables. Content and traffic. Those two things, in terms of a forum is time. I have not really done much on here for long long time other than let the crawlers to their work. In the beggining I submitted to all the big engines and not really sure if that did anything at all but steadily, over time the rankings got better and better. I think it is a natural process and it just takes time and content.

There are a lot of pros and cons for vbSEO if you read the forums about it. All I know is that around the time I switched everything to vb 4.0 and shut down the old site and combined the URL's plus added vbSEO my search engine traffic has gone through the roof. More than quadrupled what it was doing a year or so ago.


----------

